# Beispielanwendung Portlet?



## Snape (4. Mai 2007)

Moin,
was wäre eigentlich eine typische, einfache Beispielanwendung für Portlets, um den Einstieg in Portlets zu bekommen?


----------



## SnooP (4. Mai 2007)

die personalisierte Google-Seite z.B. ... diverse Intranet-Portallösungen von Firmen in denen SSO ne interessante Sache ist und der Wunsch besteht Anwendungen unter einem zentralen Dach zusammenzufassen


----------



## Snape (4. Mai 2007)

Google sieht in der Tat interessant aus. Der Zeitrahmen beträgt ca. 3 Wochen / 1 Person - ob das realisierbar ist für jemanden, der sich ganz gut mit Servlets/JSP auskennt?


----------



## The_S (4. Mai 2007)

Kommt darauf an, wie schnell du lernst, und ob du danach sauberen, oder lediglich funktionierenden Code haben möchtest .


----------



## SnooP (4. Mai 2007)

Vor allem kommts auf den Umfang der Anwendung an... sprich was soll damit wirklich alles gemacht werden... die Portlet-Spezifikation verlangt ja schon nach einem speziellen Vorgehensmodell, daher ist der Code am Ende auch einigermaßen erweiterbar (halt viele kleine Portlets)... wenn man sich gut mit Servlets auskennt, dann sollte der Umstieg nach Portlets nich so schlimm sein... - wenn man darüber hinaus auch noch ein wenig andere Frameworks kann - wie etwa Struts - dann sollte man gucken ob man da nich irgendwie doch migrieren kann... hab ich selber leider auch noch nicht gemacht, aber habe bei jboss ne Bridge-Komponente gefunden... sollte ja eigentlich gehen, wenn man sonst Servlet-Requests und Responses verarbeitet dann kann man ja stattdessen Portlets verarbeiten...

Aber ansonsten - ich würd mal sagen schonn, eine Woche richtig ranklotzen und Basics reinhaun und dann gleich mit dem Prototyp der Anwendung beginnen... und damit rechnen, das man kurz vor Ende alles neu machen will/muss, weil es anders einfach besser geht 

Munterbleiben! Ist Wochenende!


----------



## Snape (4. Mai 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kommt darauf an, wie schnell du lernst, und ob du danach sauberen, oder lediglich funktionierenden Code haben möchtest .


Das soll ein Lernprojekt sein, also nicht einfach irgendwie hingefrickelt. Sondern so, dass das Verständnis besser wird, konkret mit Problemen konfrontiert wird usw.


----------

